# Broken Blank Custom Cobia Rod



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 9 ft half hitch custom cobia rod that has the blank snapped into two pieces about 2 feet down from the tip. Is there anyway to salvage/repair this baby to fishing condition or is this dead in the water?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Junk, how did it break?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Junk, how did it break?


I think you answered your question, JUNK !:thumbsup:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

might try returning it to half hitch if it broke fighting a fish or casting there were some of those rods made with faulty blanks years back if it was angler error cut the guides off it and trash it or u could make a gaff or dehooker depeending on what u have left


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I may be able to fix it depending if it splintered or not.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking for a stiff blank to use as a push pole for my paddle board if you don't salvage it let me know I can get some use out of it...


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I'm looking for a stiff blank to use as a push pole for my paddle board if you don't salvage it let me know I can get some use out of it...


If you don't hear back from UWFsig22 let me know, I have a couple of broken blanks that should work for your paddle board pole.


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Broken Rod*

I just finished working on a friends rod with that exact problem. I tried several methods for reattaching the end of the rod without success. I ended up making a 7' boat rod out of it. It was pretty stiff, but good enough for any AJ/Snapper/grouper. As long as you match it with a good reel with a smooth drag it will work. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

